# Lazy vs?



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

I have read lots of posts on vs that don't tire ever, I think I have the opposite problem in that h is really lazy in the mornings! 

I walk him for about 2 hours a day in total, sometimes more, sometimes less. He comes up in the morning and lies at the foot of her bed, on days I am working I have to take him from bed out for an early walk. On days off though, he gets up,for breakfast then goes back to bed, and will not move till about 1pm! 

Today I had a morning meeting and was out for 3 hours. When I got back, no running out of bed to say hello. He looked up, briefly wagged his tail, then padded upstairs to our bed, jumped on and fell asleep again. He has no intention of moving and it's now 1 30! 

I don't think I'm walking him too much, when he is on his walks he runs around quite happily and loves meeting other dogs, they can't catch him.

Is this normal behaviour? Does anyone else have a lazy v?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I think they just conserve energy until it's needed. Ruby seems to anyway. We had a 2 hour lunge line training session this morning in a paddock with sheep, a bite of lunch and then another hour reinforcing recall and stay this afternoon and now she's whacked. However she'll still be up for another walk off her lead at about 7pm for an hour or so


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I just posted something in the puppy section of this forum a few days ago about our Ruby. She's pretty lazy, too. She still has a lot of energy compared to "most" dogs, but as far as Vizsla puppies go, she's pretty laid back. She gets about an hour of walking a day and then some playtime here and there throughout, but that's it. She sleeps the majority of the day and is only really active in the mornings and the early evenings. 

I am still prepared that she might gain some energy as she gets older (she's only 4 months) however I also don't mind having a laid back girl!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

My Ruby would sleep all day if I let her and then around 4 or 5pm the crazies start. Every time we would try to exercise her in the morning she would need another round later in the day. I agree with Harrigab - they seem to store it up for later. I am happy my girl is lazy in the morning. It helps us on the weekends 

When she was a puppy - it was a different story. I dreaded the 6am play sessions.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

You might also see an energy bump as the weather cools. Savannah lounges and sleeps more in the summer.


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Hbomb, I just posted something similar about my Coya about 2 weeks ago. The responses I got back assured me that the lazy behavior is completely normal. Coya is the same as yours...it seems like the AM is her laziest time. Sometimes we are up and about before her! Haha. It sounds like you are doing everything right!


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Lincoln fits in this category too.


----------

